# Mk 3 TT



## Piker Mark

Rep at my local Dealer told me it will break cover in the next few weeks  I'm sure I have read in a few places that Audi will unveil the mk 3 in September 13?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Unlikely I'd say - otherwise it will have been the best kept secret in the motor industry - the media hasn't even seen a proper sketch of it yet! Or a proper prototype spyshot. On the other hand, 1999-2006 and 2006-2013 would make sense! I've a feeling the MKIII is gonna being absolutely amazing!


----------



## ross_cj250

My guess for the Mk3 would be that it'll be like the difference between the old and new A3's...spot the difference on the outside but new, much lighter platform and up-to -date tec'...

Regards
Ross


----------



## J20ROBO

What i have read its next year 2014
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs


----------



## Bayley

ross_cj250 said:


> My guess for the Mk3 would be that it'll be like the difference between the old and new A3's...spot the difference on the outside but new, much lighter platform and up-to -date tec'...
> 
> Regards
> Ross


+1 dought there's going to be much difference on first model


----------



## igotone

Audi have a winning formula with the TT so I don't think that externally it's going to be cosmetically much different. Under the skin though, the changes are going to be mainly in the interior layout and dashboard tech stuff, although the new platform should enable the engine to be moved back slightly, so the car should handle better, but we'll have to see.


----------



## moro anis

Could follow the Golf and Porsche format where every successor is different but you'd hardly know it.

Can't say I blame them with such a winning formula. It's hardly Mondeo Vectra wars is it?


----------



## Pale Rider

moro anis said:


> Could follow the Golf and Porsche format where every successor is different but you'd hardly know it.


That wasn't happened with the MkII TT though - it's significantly different to the MkI in both appearance and dimensions. Also the new Porsche Boxster/Cayman are instantly recognisable from the old boring versions.

But BMW Mini seem to be following the 911 path of no styling changes. The Mini MkII had all new panels but is hard to tell from the Mk1 even when they're side by side, and the new Mk111 has all new panels again - and a new floor pan - but looks very nearly the same.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Got some intel today from an Audi salesman on the TT. He has actually seen the MKIII and its finished - due to be launched in sept 2014. Interesting bits:

Very like the R8 at the front - low grille, four-rings on the bonnet instead of the grille - in each headlight, the LED DRLs spell 'TT' when they're on - nice touch I think!

The side profile is the same' but the back is very different - flatter like the R8...nothing on engines yet.

Overall the car looks absolutely nothing like any of the renderings/sketches seen to date and is very different to other Audis!


----------



## ZephyR2

Pale Rider said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could follow the Golf and Porsche format where every successor is different but you'd hardly know it.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't happened with the MkII TT though - it's significantly different to the MkI in both appearance and dimensions. Also the new Porsche Boxster/Cayman are instantly recognisable from the old boring versions.
> 
> But BMW Mini seem to be following the 911 path of no styling changes. The Mini MkII had all new panels but is hard to tell from the Mk1 even when they're side by side, and the new Mk111 has all new panels again - and a new floor pan - but looks very nearly the same.
Click to expand...

Yes, true!. In actual fact I am driving a Mk3 TT at the moment but you wouldn't know it, even side by side with a Mk2. 
But don't tell anyone its all very hush hush. :roll:


----------



## OllieTT

I am lucky enough to get a car from Audi every 6 months. I get my next TT in January and I then have to order my next car in the first few weeks of Jan. There is a possibility I'll be able to order a MK3 TT then. With a bit of luck I'll be taking delivery of one in June should they be on sale by then.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Patrizio72

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Got some intel today from an Audi salesman on the TT. He has actually seen the MKIII and its finished - due to be launched in sept 2014. Interesting bits: Very like the R8 at the front - low grille, four-rings on the bonnet instead of the grille


So where the hell does the engine go? :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Patrizio72 said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some intel today from an Audi salesman on the TT. He has actually seen the MKIII and its finished - due to be launched in sept 2014. Interesting bits: Very like the R8 at the front - low grille, four-rings on the bonnet instead of the grille
> 
> 
> 
> So where the hell does the engine go? :lol:
Click to expand...

He didnt say anything about they're being an engine...! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ricka

Four rings on the bonnet sounds good with low grill but not at all sure about DRL's that spell 'TT' when they're on......


----------



## Plake

Low grille sounds interesting but when set against Audi's predilection for mounting the engine too far forward, combined with regs on pedestrian impact and light positioning I'm not too sure. One way to get a low grille is to have a droopy snout look like on the current 3-series but let's hope they don't go down that line :roll:


----------



## Pale Rider

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Got some intel today from an Audi salesman on the TT. He has actually seen the MKIII and its finished - due to be launched in sept 2014. Interesting bits:
> 
> Very like the R8 at the front - low grille, four-rings on the bonnet instead of the grille - in each headlight, the LED DRLs spell 'TT' when they're on - nice touch I think!
> 
> The side profile is the same' but the back is very different - flatter like the R8...nothing on engines yet.
> 
> Overall the car looks absolutely nothing like any of the renderings/sketches seen to date and is very different to other Audis!


It's going to be very interesting to see what Audi do with the MkIII. The MkI was a "pure" design in that it was basically all designed by one person. The MkII was the result of a "committee" design which lost a lot of the MkI's flair - and they made it too big. The only thing they kept was the profile with its beetle-like front and rear and the raised arches that suggest separate wings.

What the salesman told you sounds quite likely. With the MkII they messed up the front, so I guess with the MkIII they're now going to mess up the back. The profile will be the same - or it's not a TT.

The sad fact is that there aren't any decent German car stylists - the Italians are the best. The R8 is feeble compared with a Gaillardo. The one exception I'd make is for the new Porsche Cayman which is superb looking - and all with only minimal changes. Maybe Audi can do the same with the TT but I doubt it.


----------



## ChadW

Pale Rider said:


> The sad fact is that there aren't any decent German car stylists - the Italians are the best. The R8 is feeble compared with a Gaillardo. The one exception I'd make is for the new Porsche Cayman which is superb looking - and all with only minimal changes. Maybe Audi can do the same with the TT but I doubt it.


Guess that'll be why VAG got an ex Alfa designer in years back, Walter de Silva worked on Audi till 2007 (now with VW) and this is why, overall, Audi designs are less Bauhaus to a degree. The A5 was the biggest signal of this change IMHO.

Sure I read somewhere that Audi have mentioned the mk3 design will likely be a mix on the mk1 revolutionary design footprint and the mk2 evolutionary footprint. Either way I expect them to go to town on the rear clusters this time and would put money on a lower grille with the rings on the bonnet.


----------



## thepav

I find the mk2 to be beautiful, better than the mk1.

Proves to show to each his own


----------



## RockKramer

ChadW said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad fact is that there aren't any decent German car stylists - the Italians are the best. The R8 is feeble compared with a Gaillardo. The one exception I'd make is for the new Porsche Cayman which is superb looking - and all with only minimal changes. Maybe Audi can do the same with the TT but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that'll be why VAG got an ex Alfa designer in years back, Walter de Silva worked on Audi till 2007 (now with VW) and this is why, overall, Audi designs are less Bauhaus to a degree. The A5 was the biggest signal of this change IMHO.
> 
> Sure I read somewhere that Audi have mentioned the mk3 design will likely be a mix on the mk1 revolutionary design footprint and the mk2 evolutionary footprint. Either way I expect them to go to town on the rear clusters this time and would put money on a lower grille with the rings on the bonnet.
Click to expand...

I read the same thing last year, in an interview with an Audi mouth piece. As you say a design more relevant to the MK1 than the 2, lighter, more tech and.... much improved handling. If the drive is more involving I'll be interested. More of the same and I'm out. I've just been checking my girlies brand new A3 S-line STronic... Tech wise TT's are in the Stone Age!


----------



## tristan2

My local guy at audi has just come back from Germany and he says the front of the new tt looks very much like an mini R8


----------



## dbm

The latest Audi magazine says that new infotainment will be coming to the TT next year, which is a clear sign that there will be a new version of the car then.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

I was surprised just exactly how big the Mark 2 is the other week when I was parked alongside my son's Ford Focus ST. It's even more alarming when you read that it's 1850mm wide which is just 50mm narrower than some of those 4x4s that trundle around the roads bullying all of the smaller cars out of the way! If the Mark 3 is any wider it won't fit into my drive!!


----------



## Samuelmartin

I dont see how there can be a low grill?

think about it without some serious bumps in the bonnet, a bonnet the size of an aircraft carrier, a lower engine or making the punters sit in the boot how on earth will they make a low grill?


----------



## ZephyR2

Samuelmartin said:


> I dont see how there can be a low grill?
> 
> think about it without some serious bumps in the bonnet, a bonnet the size of an aircraft carrier, a lower engine or making the punters sit in the boot how on earth will they make a low grill?


A flat 4 boxer ???


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

I also agree that the MKII TT is a vast improvement on the MK1! It's a much sportier, sleeker, aggressive looking car with great stance - its beautiful from every single angle, which is more than can be said for the MK1. The interior is also in another league, as is everything else, and I think its a positive that its bigger! I hope the MKIII is bigger again - more junior supercar like, which by the sounds of it is exactly the look Audi are going for!


----------



## Pale Rider

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I was surprised just exactly how big the Mark 2 is the other week when I was parked alongside my son's Ford Focus ST. It's even more alarming when you read that it's 1850mm wide which is just 50mm narrower than some of those 4x4s that trundle around the roads bullying all of the smaller cars out of the way! If the Mark 3 is any wider it won't fit into my drive!!


I think what happened was that the focus group decided the MkI's cabin glass was a bit too low and slit-like and people also tended to hit their head when getting in - so the roof line had to be raised. Having done this they then needed to make the car wider to retain the low look and they needed to stretch the car (by nearly 6") to keep the profile proportions.

The MkII is now ridiculously wide for a sports car - in fact it's wider than the standard 911. It's too wide to fit into a standard single garage and too wide to fit into most parking spaces without risking dents from other cars. You can be sure that the MkIII won't be any wider. Unfortunately it won't be any narrower either.


----------



## igotone

ricka said:


> Four rings on the bonnet sounds good with low grill but not at all sure about DRL's that spell 'TT' when they're on......


Me neither! I sincerely hope not - I can't think of anything much more gimmicky and naff.


----------



## J909

I have high hopes for the mkIII, just hope Audi are up to it to produce something special...

The bar has been raised high with the new Cayman/Boxster, both are seriously good looking cars and I now see them as competition, especially as you can get into a new 1 for around £40k, even if it is minimum spec, the next year or so will see decent 2nd hand Cayman/Boxsters at a bit more tempting prices for many i think.


----------



## Pale Rider

igotone said:


> ricka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four rings on the bonnet sounds good with low grill but not at all sure about DRL's that spell 'TT' when they're on......
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither! I sincerely hope not - I can't think of anything much more gimmicky and naff.
Click to expand...

I doubt if that was meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## hung0190

There you go guys
First scetches for the mk3


----------



## dazmondey

Love that, not a massive change but does look prety futuristic, intersting to see if actual car looks anything like.


----------



## Pale Rider

It won't look like that. That's basically a MkII with the usual huge wheels and zero suspension that they put on concept drawings - plus a lowered roof. I doubt that they'll lower the roof because they just raised it for the MkII, and of course the silly wheels and zero travel suspension never make it to production cars anyway. Also the front end profile is wrong. The engine will be moved back in the MkIII so they'll be able to lower the bonnet at the front - not raise it. In fact they probably have to do this to conform to EU regulations.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Pale Rider said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four rings on the bonnet sounds good with low grill but not at all sure about DRL's that spell 'TT' when they're on......
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither! I sincerely hope not - I can't think of anything much more gimmicky and naff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if that was meant to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...

It was meant to be taken seriously - ive been told that these lights are a feature that the MKIII definitely has. The sketches above don't tie into what my dealer described at all, and he's supposedly seen the finished article!


----------



## RockKramer

No way those 'TT' lights will happen... I'm not in love with everything Audi does but they don't really do naff & tacky. 
It it is true they would no doubt be very subtle rather than maybe what we're imagining but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Templar

Not so sure Audi will fit the engine much further back as it will encroach on the cabin space. Also, if they stick with the transverse engine layout a simple bonnet bulge wouldn't work either, unlike an in line type layout which could carry it off. From a logical point of view the only way I see the lower bonnet front being possible is to tilt the engine backward/forward maybe to reduce the hight. Remembering that recent regulations call for a minimum distance between bonnet and engine for pedestrian safety. 
One last spin I suppose is the slim chance of a rear engine design. Dunno, who knows. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

RockKramer said:


> No way those 'TT' lights will happen... I'm not in love with everything Audi does but they don't really do naff & tacky.
> It it is true they would no doubt be very subtle rather than maybe what we're imagining but I don't see it happening.


Audi can and have done naff in the past - check out the new 'Quattro' lettering blazoned across the bottom of the RS6 grille!


----------



## moro anis

I won't be queueing up.


----------



## Pale Rider

Templar said:


> One last spin I suppose is the slim chance of a rear engine design. Dunno, who knows. We'll just have to wait and see.


I don't think anyone designs rear engine cars any more - the only ones made today were designed decades ago like the 911. Mid-engine might have been a possibility but that's a different car. That's what the R4 would have been, but I think that's been canned.


----------



## Templar

Rear / mid, the concept remains. Its the only way logically in aesthetics and regulations to get a low nose and bonnet (R8 esque)


----------



## Plake

Pale Rider said:


> I don't think anyone designs rear engine cars any more


The Smart is, the Up was supposed to be but ended up front engined, and the new Twingo is supposed to be rear engined so it's possible for certain applications but there's no chance the TT will go rear engined. And going mid-engined would eliminate the back seats which are the main reason to buy a TT rather than a Cayman/Z4/370z/etc so its safe to say the TT is going to stay front engined...


----------



## Kell

MINI-TTGuy said:


> On the other hand, 1999-2006 and 2006-2013 would make sense! I've a feeling the MKIII is gonna being absolutely amazing!


Audi does run a 7 year model cycle. So end of 2013/early 2014 looks likely.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Guys - dont mind all of these sketches - the closest clues to the next TT can be seen on the new Audi Quattro concept set to be unveiled at Frankfurt in a few days!

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=28404

Check out the new steering wheel design, dash design, the rear lights and particularly the front-end treatment with a low grille, the grille shape, light design etc - from what I've heard these styling cues will make it onto the MK III...


----------



## roddy

someone posted this earlier on today,, looks interesting so long as it is not A5 size,, tho expect it will be if carrying a 4.9 V8. but it is not a TT.. maybe TT +++


----------



## illingworth22

And here is the Car Audio option

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/imag ... TyzlAkIH12


----------

